# ThermoWorks probes - alternative/compatible brands?



## marriedman (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm hoping that someone has already discovered this and can share info. I really like my ThermoWorks Signals, but their probes tend to be fragile. I don't know if it the kinks in the wires or water somehow getting into the insides when I clean them, but they don't last for more than about a year. I'm not even using a sopping wet sponge when I clean them, just a wipe down from a damp sponge or rag. I have gone through 3 probes and now one ambient temp probe. 

I'm tired of paying $20 to replace these things when I see sets of 4 for about the same price on Amazon. Has anyone who owns a Signals found an alternate source for probes?  I cannot find any technical information on the size nor method of temperature measure (PT100 vs PT1000). The only thing technical I can find is that they are thermistor sensors, but Amazon doesn't return any usable results for that search.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## kruizer (Aug 13, 2021)

Try looking at the Meater. I bought the four probe set and I am very pleased with them. They have Blue Tooth and wireless capability. They are a bit pricey but well worth it.


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 13, 2021)

I have had a Smoke for about six years that finally gave up.  I only had to replace one probe over that time, and the went through the doors on both my cookers.
I now have a Signals and only have used it once, but hope the new probes hold up.  I don't know of any aftermarket probes that are compatible though.
I only follow two rules with mine.  No immersion and no tight kinks/knots.  I usually clean lightly with stainless steel wool and a moist soapy paper towel. 
Hopefully you have better luck in the future!


----------



## marriedman (Aug 13, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Try looking at the Meater. I bought the four probe set and I am very pleased with them. They have Blue Tooth and wireless capability. They are a bit pricey but well worth it.



They are a bit pricey, but not as much as the Signals setup I already own. I like everything about my current setup with the exception of the fragility of the probes. I took a chance on a probe set on Amazon. If they work I will update this thread with as much detail regarding specification for anyone that may have this question in the future.


----------



## craigdb (Aug 27, 2021)

I ran into this exact same issue today. One of my probes for the Signals stopped responding mid smoke. Never been too wet, or had the cable kinked. I tried a second one and that was about 20 degrees lower than the one that was working. Tried another older one from my Bradley smoker, and that worked just fine, so not an issue with the Signals unit itself. 
Retried the Thermoworks one that was about 20 degrees "colder" about an hour later, and this time it started registering 10 degrees while the outside air temp is 87.
Looked at purchasing direct from Thermoworks, but $19 seems a little pricey. Unfortunately, the warranty on probes is 6 months, and I've had mine for about 15 months. Just odd that two give out on the same day.
Given that the Bradley one seems to be working, I'm interested in your results from the Amazon purchase before making a decision on replacement


----------



## marriedman (Sep 3, 2021)

I took the leap and ordered a set on Amazon and finally got to use them.

4-Pack Upgraded Replacement Probe Kit for Thermopro TP20 TP08S TP07 TP25,Ultra Accurate & Fast Meat Temperature Ambient Probe for TP20 TP17 TP-27 TP17H TP06s TP16S TP09 TP28 with Probe Clip

These appear to work exactly like the Thermoworks probes. Accurate reading over the course of a 8 hour smoke. For the price, I just don't think it gets any better.


----------



## TooHot (Sep 25, 2021)

Thank you.  I ordered a set from Amazon and they seem to work.  So far I only tested at room temperature and in a ice water bath.  Hopefully, I will get to try them out in the smoker soon.


----------



## diversification (Nov 16, 2021)

marriedman said:


> I took the leap and ordered a set on Amazon and finally got to use them.
> 
> 4-Pack Upgraded Replacement Probe Kit for Thermopro TP20 TP08S TP07 TP25,Ultra Accurate & Fast Meat Temperature Ambient Probe for TP20 TP17 TP-27 TP17H TP06s TP16S TP09 TP28 with Probe Clip
> 
> These appear to work exactly like the Thermoworks probes. Accurate reading over the course of a 8 hour smoke. For the price, I just don't think it gets any better.



Out of curiosity, have you tested the Amazon probes side by side with the Thermoworks ones right next to each other in the same piece of meat?  I'd be curious to see if they register the same temps / graph the same way.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 16, 2021)

thats odd that you have so many issues.  I have about 6 thermoworks probes and I soak them after every use, some dots have sat out through rain storms, I wouldnt say I baby them and none have ever failed.

Have you contacted thermoworks directly?  I have found them to be a very good company.


----------



## marriedman (Nov 18, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Have you contacted thermoworks directly?  I have found them to be a very good company.



Oh I have talked to customer service many, many times. So much in fact that last year the CSR even exchanged some recipes and Christmas cards! 

Let me go on record here - ThermoWorks customer service is second to none. They WILL make it right, every time.  I've had my Signals unit and all of the probes replaced.   I have sent my probes to them (at their request) after they have replaced them. I guess they study them to see why they failed.  Even with that being said, I don't like waiting a week for probes that are just going fail again.  The thing that leaves me scratching my head is that I have my smoker in a really nice shed.  My smoker only gets up to ~300 degrees at max temp. These probes never see the outdoor element. I clean them with damp sponges and that is it.


----------



## diversification (Nov 18, 2021)

marriedman said:


> Oh I have talked to customer service many, many times. So much in fact that last year the CSR even exchanged some recipes and Christmas cards!
> 
> Let me go on record here - ThermoWorks customer service is second to none. They WILL make it right, every time.  I've had my Signals unit and all of the probes replaced.   I have sent my probes to them (at their request) after they have replaced them. I guess they study them to see why they failed.  Even with that being said, I don't like waiting a week for probes that are just going fail again.  The thing that leaves me scratching my head is that I have my smoker in a really nice shed.  My smoker only gets up to ~300 degrees at max temp. These probes never see the outdoor element. I clean them with damp sponges and that is it.


 
Did they come to any sort of conclusions about the failures after studying the probes you sent back?  I have to imagine if you've had THAT many issues with them, you've got to be a fairly notable outlier.  If there were a lot of others experiencing the same failures, one would assume they'd have been forced to discontinue the product by now because of how much money they'd be losing just through replacements.


----------



## marriedman (Dec 11, 2021)

diversification said:


> Did they come to any sort of conclusions about the failures after studying the probes you sent back?



If they did, the didn't share with me. I did answer their questions and even shared a video of me cleaning them post use. I honestly think that it is a broken wire or kink that causes the issue. I no longer bundle them like they come from the factory. I wind them around a large diameter spool to ensure they aren't getting pinhed or kinked. So far this year I have had better luck.


----------



## dr k (Dec 11, 2021)

marriedman said:


> If they did, the didn't share with me. I did answer their questions and even shared a video of me cleaning them post use. I honestly think that it is a broken wire or kink that causes the issue. I no longer bundle them like they come from the factory. I wind them around a large diameter spool to ensure they aren't getting pinhed or kinked. So far this year I have had better luck.


Once unwrapped I hang them straight with a wooden spring clothes pin from my ceiling pan rack or on a hanger.


----------

